# What gives?



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

ive just returned home from uni and found this months WD waiting. is i flicked through i noticed that in the Skaven Vs. Dwarfs that the Dwarfs win the battle. Now as a Dwarf play im more than happy that we managed to settle a few grudges.

But to my knowledge this is the first time a new army has lost its intro battle so what gives?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

well most of the time GW actually replay games several times so the new army does win, always, if they didn't win this time there are only 2 reasons
1: they only played it once and couldn't be bothered to care any less because skaven are not space marines
2: they actually played the game properly and the game was won fairly by the denemy and GW decided to actually show the truth, because it was quicker and mean't they could go play with space marines


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

At one point one of the skaven generals created a barricade of chairs on his side of the table so he could move his skaven in the way of the other player before he could get there


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> 1: they only played it once and couldn't be bothered to care any less because skaven are not space marines
> 2: they actually played the game properly and the game was won fairly by the denemy and GW decided to actually show the truth, because it was quicker and mean't they could go play with space marines


:laugh:LOL, and do you know what? its so true as well, perhaps sig worthy:biggrin:

And yes im suprised they lost too, how badly? i doubt it was a massacre, probably a narrow victory for the dwarves, with the editors doing the usual '' well they still fought their little socks of '' routine at the end.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

It's probably only fair for the dwarves; when their last book came out, they admitted that they had to play the game 4 times for the dwarf to be able to win, and even then narrowly. At least they (probably) kept it somewhat honest here.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> well most of the time GW actually replay games several times so the new army does win, always, if they didn't win this time there are only 2 reasons
> 1: they only played it once and couldn't be bothered to care any less because skaven are not SPESS MUHREENS
> 2: they actually played the game properly and the game was won fairly by the denemy and GW decided to actually show the truth, because it was quicker and mean't they could go play with SPESS MUHREENS


Quoted for truth and corrected it a bit. Sorry if its annyoing anyone, but I had a serious overdose of prepubescent SPESS MUHREEN fans today, screaming like theres no tomorrow and being so idiotic even an Ork would have felt irritated by their sheer dumbness. I'm seriously thinking of getting a Commissar hat and a bolt pistol. And a chainaxe, for the Commissar Kharn feel.

And honestly, who with anything worth calling a brain gives a damn about a stupid set up battle? I can still remember the one where the Space Wolves fought Daemons... boy, that Daemon list was BUILT to loose, the whole setup was just for the drama.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

thanks for correcting my oversight :biggrin:


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

The dwarves invented the mouse trap.
Who likes cheese anyway... :grin:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Aren't most of the WD lists designed for a laugh, above all else? Considering that, you know, it's a hobby.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Havent seen the new WD yet but Im somewhat shocked that the skaven managed to lose- played a game vs a new army book list yesterday and although my HE won it was mostly through outmanouvering and then some serious luck towords the end (defended a corner while 2*5 dragon princes, 2 eagles and some shadow warriors killed half the enemy flank and held up the rest while my corner just magiced/shot the approaching forces to death then beat the remnants of the army in combat)... in a straight power vs power comparison the new skaven book is just horrible, probably far more so then daemons: they no longer have Ld problems (almost everything is Ld10)- for a start very little other then flaming dwarf cannons are going to be able to touch the new pit monsters (seriously,all other giants just became obsolete)... but it does mean beating them is so much more fun.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Well, all armies can be played cheesily, though daemons can the easiest and most common, _but_ I can defenedtly see in the future lists with mass slaves and clan rats with globe mortar spam, dual hellpit abominations and of course probably a screaming bell and plague furnace with big blocks of stormvermin + censer bears / monks pushing them:threaten::laugh:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

played a plague furnace with plague monks yesterday... wouldnt be surprised if it become a staple. I managed to kill it thanks to a couple of turns of lucky roles of my T tests with swordmasters with shield of saffery saving a lot of of my guys from death, as it was it took me ages to beat the damn unit: charged an eagle into the back (hoping to live, break and pull the frenzied unit after me) but the same turn I had 20 phoenix guard and ~12 spearmen pursue into the flank of the unit (swordmasters went in the next turn) and it still took me 5 rounds of combat to beat them... was good that there were only 2 other surviving skaven units at the time and other units and magic/shooting just about managed to hold them off.


Plague mortars, hellpit abominations and plague furnaces are going to be a seriously nasty combination... if my opponent could have proxied hellpits then I doubt I could have won.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Yeah, give it a month or two and then all the competative folk will already have their cheese lists out and then we can say whether Skaven will become another tourny staple:laugh:

Btw, 8th edition rumours are floating about, wonder if that will affect them in anyway


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that the rats losing their battle report is probably a preemptive strike by GW to fend off some of the online whineing that is sure to come considering how easy it seems to be to really abuse the new list.
Given the amount of complaints that armies like Deamons and Dark elves created and are still creating GW can say well they can be beaten look at at their first battle report.
That being said Dwarves have always been a difficult match up for Skaven regardless of army power levels mainly due to the high T and armour verse low ST of the rats and their vunerability against artillery due to the big blocks needed.


----------

